# Drawing for a drawing?



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

I have seen a couple of these kinds of posts around and I think it's a cool idea. So if someone would be interested in drawing my bettas hansel or suko and post a picture of their betta. I will happily draw your betta in return for drawing one of mine


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

And suko


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh why not?  
Here you can draw either Ice (female) or marius ( male), up to you


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'll try Drawing both  Probably be Colored pencils if thats ok


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

Yay thank you  I need to practice drawing. And that is just fine.


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Here is Hansel  ( I'm actually enjoying drawing them even more that I thought I would!) Working on Suko now


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

And here is suko  I'm really sorry that the pics are so Grainy My Phone doesn't take good pictures.........


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

They are awesome thank you! I'm still working on yours hopefully should have them up by tomorrow.


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

Here's Marius  hope you like it.


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

I love it! Thank you


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

Good I'm glad you like it


----------

